# Corsair Force 3 120 gb



## Gaspode (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern erst diese ssd gekauft.
Habe sie nur normal an den PC angeschlossen, also kein Win 7 drauf installiert. Sie läuft.
Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, daß es Probleme mit dieser ssd geben soll und man sie zurückschicken soll.
Es ist auch tatsächlich diese Chargen-Nr., die Probleme machen soll.
Ist das Problem mittlerweile behoben, oder muss sie zurück ?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt keine SSDs mehr die im Umlauf sind mit dem Problem!


----------

